# AFP, FTP user access question for OSX Server



## Guriboy (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm running an FTP server with OSX Server 10.2.6

Is there a way that the admin user can have read/write access to all other user accounts? When I log into the FTP server via AFP as admin, I have read-only access to all the user accounts except my own [obviously].

I'm the admin at a prepress company and I need to have mac users here at the office access the FTP accounts via AFP so they can easily drop and retrieve files for our customers. Currently, if they want to drop something into a user folder, the have to log on as that user. Since we have a gazillion accounts, it's a pain in the a$$.

I think I'm missing something painfuly simple here... can anyone help?

Thanks in advance,
Guri


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 16, 2003)

Sure, set the folders you want shared do "drwxrwxr-x" (in the terminal *sudo chmod g+rwx {folder}*.

Thehn just make sure your users are in the same user group.

There are alternatives, but this is what the group function in this permission system is designed for.

You could also set the folders to drwxrwxrwx but that is not a good idea: any hacker who found your system could delete everything, which would be a bad thing .


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 16, 2003)

Actually, the _best_ thing to do is to just make one drop-box folder with permissions drwxrwxrwx and drop and grab everything from that, protecting the other accounts.

But you know what, AFP has nothing to do with FTP. What FTP server are you running? Some out there have MySQL database user administration, which has nothing to do with the filesystem (though the file system permissions are protected regardless).


----------

